# Mini Mills



## Andy152 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi ,
I'm Andy and I'm new to the small machines . I'm wondering how the LMS 3960 mill compares to one of Precision Matthews PM 20 or PM 25 models .Thanks in advance for any perspective anyone can give me .Andy


----------



## Pmedic828 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Andy, I just wanted to welcome you to this site - I am a newbie also and have a 3 in 1 machine - most folks just love to share their experience with new people.  Welcome!


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not sure which of those is the same model, but I've got a Grizzly G0704.  Probably the 20 model.  I feel like it's a great choice for someone without a lot of space, a ton to spend, much experience with mills or as a CNC platform.  Definitely has it's issues, but I've made some nice things with mine.  

Tramming the head properly is challenging, and the handwheel dials are oddly marked at .02".  The fine feed doesn't feel very solid and the column lacks rigidity.  But, it's inexpensive, runs on 120v, uses R8 collets, doesn't take up much space and has a ton of guys doing cool mods you can copy.  I've decided to move up to a larger mill, but don't regret buying mine.  I've used Bridgeports in a classroom setting, but can't get one in my garage.  This was a good starting point for home ownership.  You can check some of it out at G0704.com.

One thing to note is that even though the machines may look the same from seller to seller, they often have differences you might care about.  If you're like me, you often don't appreciate them until you actually begin working with something.  I have no idea if this helps at all, but best of luck.  

-Ryan


----------



## Plas62 (Feb 6, 2014)

I just got my first mill last fall. I was looking at the Grizzly's and the PM30. After talking with Matt at QMT I went with a PM932 with a DRO  and I am glad I did. If you can stretch and by the largest mill that you can afford and fits your work area.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 6, 2014)

Andy152 said:


> Hi ,
> I'm Andy and I'm new to the small machines . I'm wondering how the LMS 3960 mill compares to one of Precision Matthews PM 20 or PM 25 models .Thanks in advance for any perspective anyone can give me .Andy



I have both, having first bought the LMS, then moving up to the PM25 (same machine as the Griz G0704 with some minor differences).

The LMS is a great little mill and very capable/accurate within it's work envelope. Which is why I bought the PM25. Some of the work I do and some future projects would be more difficult on the smaller mill, so I bought the PM25 to get the larger table and more x and y axis travel. While from a looks perspective they appear to be very similar machines, the PM has more mass, power, has tapered gibbs, and a modest travel quill and z-axis acme screw that IMO is better than the rack-and-pinion z-axis setup on the LMS.

But...I didn't get rid of the LMS mill. As I said, if you stay within it's limits it is a very accurate machine. I've actually used the little guy to make parts for it's bigger brother. 

You have to ask yourself what you're going to do with the machine and pick the machine better suited to that. In anticipation of the question of why I don't have a even bigger machine: I don't have the space, nor do I need a full-sized machine to do the things I want to do. I just guessed a tad small with the LMS purchase. 

Here's a pic of my little shop. The LMS is in the background, between the PM and the SB lathe.





Bill


----------

